# Elmer Johnson Park Range in Romulus Reopens



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

The park located in Romulus, MI. has reopened.

They have restored the park and also reopened the archery range. I will likely check it out tomorrow to see how it looks!

I'm glad to have this park open again. Almost like living north of 8 mile.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Gonna have to check it out. Last time I was there my daughter and I killed two arrows blowing thru the hay bales.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Rasher said:


> Gonna have to check it out. Last time I was there my daughter and I killed two arrows blowing thru the hay bales.


I went to investigate. They are still repairing the walls with new wood. This was about a week ago. I called the City and they said they are still working on revitalizing it.

No updates yet.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Talked to mayor this week. All the wood is repaired but they are still putting finishing touches in.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 96215 (Jul 14, 2014)

I live about a half hour from Romulus.
I'll have to come check it out when it opens.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

I was there again yesterday. The wood is all repaired. No targets up yet.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Checked it out today. Looks like it's open just in time for the coming season.

Compressed hay bale targets on each lane.

I think it maxes at 30 yards. Fresh paint on everything.

See you there?!


----------

